# תפילין



## 2PieRad

שלום
״תפילין״ נקבה ,נכון?
אבל ראיתי זה עתה על תפילין כתוב ״תפילין מהודרים״. 

הצורה הזאת גם מקובלת?

תודה


----------



## slus

לפי המילון, תפילין זה זכר. למה נקבה?


----------



## shalom00

צורת היחיד של "תפילין" היא "תפילה".


----------



## slus

יש מחלוקת על הנושא הזה (ראה באתר האקדמיה העברית). בכל מקרה תפילין הם תמיד בזכר ולא בנקבה.


----------



## shalom00

יש לך מקור לכך שתפלין הם בזכר? לא מצאתי מקור כזה, אבל כן מצאתי מקומות שאומרים שהמילה היא נקבה.


----------



## amikama

slus said:


> יש מחלוקת על הנושא הזה (ראה באתר האקדמיה העברית).



איפה באתר? לא מצאתי שם. יכולה לשים פה קישור ישיר?


----------



## 2PieRad

התרגום של 'תפילין' במילון מורפיקס
תפילין – ויקיפדיה
"...תפילין *הן *תשמיש קדושה יהודי"

תמונה של התפילין שראיתי:

IMG 4273


----------



## slus

אתר האקדמיה - מתחיל בתפילה, נגמר במשהו אחר, ובדרך מזכירים שצורת הריבוי זכרית:
חידון מה היחיד? מה הרבים? – פתרונות | האקדמיה ללשון העברית

מילוג:
מה זה תפילין - מילון עברי עברי - מילוג


----------



## Drink

slus said:


> אתר האקדמיה - מתחיל בתפילה, נגמר במשהו אחר, ובדרך מזכירים שצורת הריבוי זכרית:
> חידון מה היחיד? מה הרבים? – פתרונות | האקדמיה ללשון העברית



There ריבוי זכרי is referring to the _form_ of the word having the ending _-in_, which is a masculine ending, and not the grammatical gender.



slus said:


> מילוג:
> מה זה תפילין - מילון עברי עברי - מילוג



Milog is not a reliable source.


----------



## aavichai

תפילין is feminine

there are rare cases that it was used also in maculine

but those are more rare. and the common way is feminine

the hebrew academy site talks only about the masculine suffix
and it doesn't has to concern the gender

like אבנים is feminine
אבות is masculine


----------



## 2PieRad

אוקי... אז ״תפלין מהודרים״ לא טעות, אלה צורה יותר נדירה?


----------



## aavichai

אני מכיר את המילה רק כנקבה

בגלל השאלה שלך, חיפשתי קצת במקורות וראיתי שיש כמה מקרים נדירים שהם מתוארים כזכר

אבל אני לא חושב שזה מעיד על השימוש הרגיל

והצורה הנכונה היא נקבה

ככה גם כתוב במילונים של אבן שושן ושל בן יהודה


----------



## 2PieRad

הבנתי. תודה^


----------

